# Dead battery causes boot loop?



## dysfunkshun (Mar 11, 2012)

So, I rooted my girls bionic like mine a couple weeks ago and we're both running Gummys ICS, most recently 0.8.3. Last week, her phone died and got stuck in bootloop, and when she brought it to me, I swapped out batteries and got hers up and running again, causing mine to boot loop as well. I went ghetto and cut a charger cable and hooked up bare wires to the battery to charge it, ran RSD on it and started from scratch. Well, tonight, I guess her phone was getting low again and she was just finishing a call when it rebooted and got stuck in a bootloop again. I talked her through wiping and reinstalling, but it still sticks in a loop. Is this something that happens when the battery gets too low? I cant think of anything else that could be the problem other than letting her battery get that low, as Ive never had the problem but have also never let my phone die.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## wang921130 (Mar 15, 2012)

悲剧的孩子呀。我没见过这个问题。
羡慕你们的4G网络。


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

What he said. Lol

A low or dead battery shouldn't cause a bootloop. Something else is going on there. Of course that rom is alpha/experimental so who knows, maybe there is something wonky going on

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had that happen multiple times when the battery gets too low, all the way back to my OG Droid.


----------



## Hawk5601 (Mar 12, 2012)

I had the same problem recently on Gummy 0.8.3 as well. I fixed mine by leaving it unplugged, pulling the battery to stop the boot loop, turning it on, and plugging it in the moment I saw the Gummy splash screen. I don't know why it worked or if it would work again, though.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Interesting. Never heard of this before.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i ran into this as well. if you are running safestrap, leave your phone plugged in and toggle to nonsafe. if it isn't a ics rom, it should reboot to the charging screen.


----------



## CaptMoose (Dec 8, 2011)

envizion said:


> i ran into this as well. if you are running safestrap, leave your phone plugged in and toggle to nonsafe. if it isn't a ics rom, it should reboot to the charging screen.


This worked for me.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Wouldn't you just be able to plug the phone in with its power off for an hour to get a recharged? I know sometimes it will pop on the flash boot, but believe if you just let it sit there, it will still charge.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Wouldn't you just be able to plug the phone in with its power off for an hour to get a recharged? I know sometimes it will pop on the flash boot, but believe if you just let it sit there, it will still charge.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


when u plug the phone in while its off..it loads up that battery charging screen. instead of getting to that screen, the phone just tries to load the rom and then reboots itself on the boot animation screen. so u get stuck in a loop.


----------



## duvious (Jun 8, 2011)

That happened to me for the first time last night. My battery was completely dead and it would turn on, no charge screen, try to boot then turn off again. After about 8 or 9 times then it booted and was just fine. I admit I had a minor panic attack before it booted.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## dysfunkshun (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'd never heard of it before wither and it doesnt make much sense to me, but I got her to go ghetto and cut a charger to hook up bare wires straight to the battery to get some kind of charge on it, and it worked. Hopefully this helps some other people to avoid the normal freakout when a boot loop happens!


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Same here using Gummy 0.8.3 and Safestrap. Small problem in exchange for a great ROM and the ability to run it without the worry of bricking your phone.


----------

